# Black Trumpets



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

I arrived at the property north of West Branch Last Tuesday (last week) hoping to pick chanterelles and Black Trumpets. I was disappointed to find how dry it was. Neighbor told me it had been a week since last rain and the systems that came through since missed our area. Not a mushroom to be found on the property. So I pulled the hose over to an area that grew Black Trumpets every year. I soaked it real good until puddles formed in the sand. 
Two days later I had a few dozen Black Trumpets! 









We had a bring your own toppings pizza party. I put ham. Onion, roasted red peppers, and Black Trumpets on mine.









Cooked it in my buddy's Blackstone pizza maker.










The finished product 










Of the six pizzas made, everyone loved mine and agreed it was the best one. The Trumpet flavor permeated the whole pizza.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Those are the most flavorful shrooms out there


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

This is the best mushroom related thread I've ever read.


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

Black Trumpets are my favorite mushroom. The flavor is strong and unique. I put them in a lot of recipes. They are great in spaghetti sauce. Every recipe you put them in, the flavor permeates the food. Going to be trying a few new recipes this year. Someone posted a BT dip recipe in a neighboring thread. Can't wait to try it out. From that link I learned about BT rossetto. Sounds delicious.


----------



## IGGY (May 4, 2020)

My son and his wife brought me some black trumpets and chanterelles about two weeks ago from a camp ground they went to in the thumb area. They picked a lot of chanterelles and about a peck of black trumpets. This was the first time I ever ate the black trumpets, and I really liked them. Cannot wait to get more of them now. The wife and i mad the best mushroom soup that we ever ate with the mushrooms and some awesome mushroom garvey too, and some elfredo sauce. We had about three pounds + of chanterelles to make the foods with. They are delicious too!! 

Great idea to get the water hose out and soak the area to grow some of those black trumpets yourself. Hope you get some rain there so you can get more for yourself.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

I never find black trumpets in my area, but I did find some up north camping this past week. I never left the campground and found black trumpets, cinnabar chants, a hedgehog and some crown tipped coral. I really wanted to take a good hike on some state land to find some numbers but never found the time.


----------



## LTH (Nov 14, 2017)

Found two grocery bags full of Black Trumpets this past weekend. Cleaned them up and drying them now. Made Alfredo sauce last night for dinner and it was awesome!!!!!!!!!!!

Anyone have a recipe for a mushroom soup they like?


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

Found my biggest patch ever today in Oakland county.


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

Made another pizza last night at home.
I put crunched up dehydrated BT's in the sauce. After tasting, I added about twice as much more than pictured.










You can see the mushrooms in the sauce










Topped it with mozzarella, onions, green peppers, ham. And fresh Bt's.










Delicious!
Note to self: when cooking pizza in the oven, put fresh BT's under mozzarella. Because they dehydrat on top. I pushed them down into sauce and the quickly rehydrated.


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

We got some rain last night, so I went back out to same area as Tuesday and found some nice fresh BT's.


----------

